# Midwest Penturners Gathering - 2019 Chicago - Save The Date



## mg_dreyer (Jul 30, 2018)

<strong><h2>2019 Midwest Penturners Gathering  - Chicago - April 26 and 27</h2></strong>
Starting The First Year Of A Rotating Schedule

<strong>Location:</strong>
Fairfield Inn & Suites by Marriott Chicago Schaumburg

Over the next few months we will be communicating all the exciting details:
•	Registration Details
•	The Vendors
•	The Demonstrators
•	The Prizes
•	New Social Activities

<strong>The Venue:</strong>
Traveling with family? The hotel is situated near many popular attractions such as Woodfield Mall (largest in Illinois and one of the largest in the country) and LEGOLAND® Discovery Center Chicago - so bring the whole crew. Look at the pictures below of the main meeting facility and break out room. We have two meeting rooms reserved and plan to follow the symposium strategy of those in Ohio. One main room with vendors and demonstrations and a second room for hands-on activities . This is going to be a lot of fun. And we have some new social events planned.

<strong>The History:</strong>
Those who have "been around" long enough will remember Cozee (Greg Cozad) starting the Midwest Penturners Gathering (MPG) about a decade ago in Urbana, Illinois. After four years, Low48 (Rich Coers) continued the tradition in a super-human single-handed presentation for another four years. Then, the Ohio IAP contingent volunteered and the event was moved to Wadsworth, Ohio for the last four years. The event has seen tremendous growth over all these years. From a few hours at a union hall to a three day event in a fantastic hotel. Great demonstrations, vendors, and new activities. Most importantly great friendships, conversations, and sharing of ideas.


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 30, 2018)

Great job Mark.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 30, 2018)

Bob

We appreciate it, but the Chicago team is Ed Brown, John Underhill and myself. And as you know we have been in contact with the Ohio team and will be looking for help from them also. 

The rotation city concept will work out nicely. 

Thanks
The MPG Team


----------



## studioseven (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm in.  Had a great time at this years gathering. Doe anyone know if there will be a discount on hotel rooms?

Seven


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes and we will post the details soon. The room rate is $109 (plus tax) per night and it includes a continental breakfast. We have asked for a block of 30 rooms but can add more if we need. 

It is a great rate for Chicago.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 30, 2018)

Being involved in this venture, I have learned that there is a commitment for a block of rooms.  So, if you plan to attend, PLEASE let the hotel know you are coming for the MPG.   The rooms are king or two queen, so two guys can easily share a room.  With tax, the actual rate will be about $125, so each guy can get a room for $65 per night, including breakfast!!!!


Mark and Donna did a GREAT job---John and I applauded!!


----------



## JohnU (Jul 30, 2018)

Mark is too humble.  As Ed said, Mark and Donna have done a GREAT job with this.  They have been a driving force behind making this MGP happen.  I have learned a lot from the talks with Ed and Mark and feel very honored to be a part of the planning for the next MPG.  There are big plans in the works and I can’t wait to see everyone there.  So again, Great Job Mark and Donna! It’s off and moving forward!!!!


----------



## mark james (Jul 30, 2018)

Well done Folks (Guys and Gals!!!).  Need to clear out the calendar.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 31, 2018)

mark james said:


> Well done Folks (Guys and Gals!!!).  Need to clear out the calendar.



There was even a discussion about pizza! Which I believe you mentioned. Lol


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 31, 2018)

JohnU said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Folks (Guys and Gals!!!).  Need to clear out the calendar.
> ...




Giordano's would be worth the trip for me!! I'm flying up in September to catch the Sox v Cubs. And i will be having pizza everyday!!


----------



## rsieracki (Jul 31, 2018)

Lou Malnotti's is better for deep dish than Giordanos.. and theres one in Schaumburg.

Theres also a Rockler near by. and 2 Woodcraft stores around 25 mins in each direction.


----------



## chartle (Jul 31, 2018)

JohnU said:


> There was even a discussion about pizza! Which I believe you mentioned. Lol





EBorraga said:


> Giordano's would be worth the trip for me!! I'm flying up in September to catch the Sox v Cubs. And i will be having pizza everyday!!



Wait someone told me middle Ohio has the best pizza. 

But anyway only time in Chicago was when my sons' high school band marched in one of the last South Side St. Patrick's Day Parades. 

My wife has always talked about  us going back to Chicago and it came up again over the weekend. Told her about this so I guess I'm in.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 31, 2018)

rsieracki said:


> Lou Malnotti's is better for deep dish than Giordanos.. and theres one in Schaumburg.
> 
> Theres also a Rockler near by. and 2 Woodcraft stores around 25 mins in each direction.




Only ever had Giordano's! But a customer told me I should try Pequod's Pizza. Somewhere on the north side. I may try Malnotti's in september, if there is one near my hotel


----------



## mg_dreyer (Aug 1, 2018)

I see the pressure is on for food at the conference. Well, we did negotiate with the hotel and we can bring in food both Friday night and Saturday afternoon. As John, Ed and I work out the details we will be posting them - and yes we see the need for pizza.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 2, 2018)

No pressure here Mark!  I was just typing while I was hungry.


----------



## mark james (Aug 2, 2018)

Pizza, someone said pizza ???  Does a room come with a pie??  Or maybe a pie with a room.   

Seriously, should be a great weekend!  All the plans sound great.  Be well.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 2, 2018)

mark james said:


> Pizza, someone said pizza ???  Does a room come with a pie??  Or maybe a pie with a room.
> 
> Seriously, should be a great weekend!  All the plans sound great.  Be well.



I'm in for some homegrown moonshine and Pie!!!!! Good thing me and mark are sharing a room!!!


----------



## Penultimate (Aug 2, 2018)

Fantastic, I'll be there, I live about 20 minutes away. IMHO Gino's East is better than Malnatis or Giordanos. I remember Pequods from a long time ago. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Aug 2, 2018)

As I see it...  A fantastic weekend, fantastic friends, fantastic demos, and whatever pizza I get - will also be fantastic!


----------



## pianomanpj (Aug 3, 2018)

EBorraga said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > Pizza, someone said pizza ???  Does a room come with a pie??  Or maybe a pie with a room.
> ...



Or a combination of the two - a MoonPie! :wink:


----------



## JohnU (Aug 4, 2018)

It’s going to be a great weekend! Looking forward to seeing all of you!


----------



## edman2 (Aug 4, 2018)

Do we know the starting time on Friday yet? Trying to plot travel time.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 5, 2018)

edman2 said:


> Do we know the starting time on Friday yet? Trying to plot travel time.



The times are still in the planning stage as we work out the demo lineup.   We will have more to share as we move along but wanted to get the location and dates out so you guys could start saving the days.  I can say it won’t be early so to give everyone a chance to get checked in and comfortable and our vendors time to set up.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Aug 6, 2018)

As John mentioned we are still getting the details down, but we understand the logistics of travel and more importantly the excitement. I had the opportunity to hang with Ed this weekend at Turn On! Chicago. We plan to use a lot of our observations of how that was run  at a venue about 30 miles from were we will be running the MPG. John, Ed and I have been meeting a lot and will be meeting again at our Chicago IAP local chapter on August 18th. As we finalize details - promise we will get them out.

For those of you that we met at Turn On! Chicago, either during a demo or at the Pens For Troops event, I hope to see you in Chicago again in April. Many people asked to kept informed.

This is going to be fun.


----------



## Krub411 (Aug 7, 2018)

I will be there! I have always learned something new at the past MPG


----------



## Krub411 (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks to Ed Brown, John Underhill and Mark Dreyer for getting this together! 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 8, 2018)

Krub411 said:


> Thanks to Ed Brown, John Underhill and Mark Dreyer for getting this together!
> Thanks
> Dave




One slight correction Dave, that should read


*Mark Dreyer*
*Donna Dreyer*
John Underhill & Ed Brown​


----------



## mg_dreyer (Aug 8, 2018)

Ed as you know at this point that is correct with respect to Donna enjoying helping out. And is funny.


----------



## Krub411 (Aug 9, 2018)

That is great! I am glad she is a member of the team. I know that MPG will be a great success with the team of Brown, Underhill, Dreyer and Dreyer (sounds like a Law Firm)

Thanks
Dave


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 9, 2018)

Donna, Underhill, Mark and Brown
 DUMB!!




Easy to outperform expectations of that moniker!


----------



## JohnU (Aug 9, 2018)

I also like ...Donna,  Larry and his brother Darrel and his other brother Darrel. (for any of you Bob Newhart fans). You can guess who’s who.  All I will say is Larry is also a “Worldly Known Demonstrator” and Spokesperson for several products and companies. Bring your Autograph Books!  I plan on getting a T-Shirt signed!

 I’m very grateful of all of Donna’s hard work on this!!!..... and for letting Mark come out and play with Ed and I once in a while.


----------



## Krub411 (Aug 17, 2018)

Mark will you be discussing about the Chicago MPG at the Chicago IAP meeting tomorrow? 

Dave


----------



## mg_dreyer (Aug 17, 2018)

Yes. Ed Brown, John Underhill and myself will be available for questions and discussions. The three of us will then be going to the facility for a second look. Expect some more details on IAP in the next week or so.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 19, 2018)

Had a fun day yesterday checking out the Fairfield in Schaumburg after the Chicagoland chapter meeting. Ed, Mark and I were given a nice tour of the place and hung out for a while ironing out the details and making more exciting plans for the gathering in the lounge area right outside the conference room where the 2018 MPG will be held.  Here’s a quick shot I took with my phone.   As plans move forward I can tell you the conference room area is huge and the breakout room is attached for quick access.  Not to mention... the chairs are very soft and comfortable to sit on.  

Looking forward to seeing everyone!  Watch for more details as we move forward!


----------



## mark james (Aug 19, 2018)

JohnU said:


> Had a fun day yesterday checking out the Fairfield in Schaumburg after the Chicagoland chapter meeting. Ed, Mark and I were given a nice tour of the place and hung out for a while ironing out the details and making more exciting plans for the gathering in the lounge area right outside the conference room where the 2018 MPG will be held.  Here’s a quick shot I took with my phone.   As plans move forward I can tell you the conference room area is huge and the breakout room is attached for quick access.  Not to mention... the chairs are very soft and comfortable to sit on.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone!  Watch for more details as we move forward!



Looks very welcoming to my eye!  Chevrons on the seat cushions :bananen_smilies027:


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 19, 2018)

It has a BAR!!!!:biggrin: Maybe I SHOULD GO!!


----------



## JohnU (Aug 20, 2018)

mark james said:


> Looks very welcoming to my eye!  Chevrons on the seat cushions :bananen_smilies027:


Can't go wrong with Chevrons.  Maybe a new pen pattern? lol



Dalecamino said:


> It has a BAR!!!!:biggrin: Maybe I SHOULD GO!!


We would love to see you there Chuck.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 20, 2018)

AND every room has a refrig, nukker (microwave) and coffee maker!!


----------



## Krub411 (Aug 21, 2018)

will these rooms have a place to take a nap (as you know I need all the beauty sleep I can get) On second thought there won't be time to take a nap with all of the planned activities and mingling that will be done.


----------



## Chris Labedz (Aug 21, 2018)

Looking forward to this event it will be a great time.


----------



## Racer3770 (Aug 21, 2018)

We are still interested in being vendors again this year. I know I'm probably too early. Just keep us in mind if you think about it. Looking forward to April!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Aug 22, 2018)

James,

Yes on early, but I promise we are working out the details and planning the process for vendor registration. Ed, John and I met last week and have the process down, but want to get a few things in order first. Most importantly the website. We want vendors to get the maximum out of there participation, so we want to feature them on the site for the general registration. Sorry for the long winded reply - but I want to let you know we will keep you up today.

Mark


----------



## Krub411 (Aug 23, 2018)

for the new penturners that have never been to pen turning conference, will we learn the basics of turning a pen? like basic equipment needed to get started? things like that.

Thanks


----------



## Racer3770 (Aug 25, 2018)

mg_dreyer said:


> James,
> 
> Yes on early, but I promise we are working out the details and planning the process for vendor registration. Ed, John and I met last week and have the process down, but want to get a few things in order first. Most importantly the website. We want vendors to get the maximum out of there participation, so we want to feature them on the site for the general registration. Sorry for the long winded reply - but I want to let you know we will keep you up today.
> 
> Mark





John touched based with me as well. Thanks for all the work you guys are putting into this! Shaping up to be an awesome gathering! 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 25, 2018)

Krub411 said:


> for the new penturners that have never been to pen turning conference, will we learn the basics of turning a pen? like basic equipment needed to get started? things like that.
> 
> Thanks



Take note pad with you. There will be so much information your brain will go on overload


----------



## JohnU (Aug 26, 2018)

Krub411 said:


> for the new penturners that have never been to pen turning conference, will we learn the basics of turning a pen? like basic equipment needed to get started? things like that.
> 
> Thanks



We plan on covering a little bit of everything so hopefully everyone can take some info and new ideas home.

 Please feel free to post any ideas you guys might want to see or have hands on in a break out room and we’ll see what we can do.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Aug 27, 2018)

I agree with John - give us ideas for topics and hands-on sessions. We are currently looking for talented demonstrators and any help you can provide on what you want to see will only make this even better.


----------



## Krub411 (Aug 28, 2018)

I am not a talented demonstrator but I can lend a hand to the demonstrators and vendors with and setup & tear down.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 29, 2018)

Here's a little info to get you saving some spending cash,  not to mention...with no worries of shipping costs! (ok I mentioned it)  We are getting great responses from our vendors available.  To date we have the following lined up with more to come....

*Exotic Blanks* - Pen kits, Specialty Blanks, Alumilite Resin, Supplies and More! 
_ "Whether you are looking for pen kits, natural materials, space-age plastics, vintage material, exotic materials, or just something new and different for your most valued clients, we at Exotic Blanks are here to provide you with a wide range of exciting choices for the soul of your creations."_ https://www.exoticblanks.com/

*ThePensmiths* - Custom Alumilite Blanks! 
_Two brothers making custom writing instruments and other woodturning projects. Also specializing in custom Alumilite blanks._ https://www.facebook.com/ThePensmithsOH/

*Rich Coers* - Also know on IAP as "Low48" - and one of the previous organizers of the MPG for many years. Rich has spent a lifetime working in all aspects of the woodworking field. If you attended the early years of MPGs you remember having the ability to handpick top notch wood blanks of assorted sizes for turning projects from the man who has more wood than God and probably forgotten more in woodworking than I'll ever know.

*Tom Bell* - Also know on IAP as "m4skinner".  Tom offers a wide variety of custom cast blanks for a wide variety of pen styles.    https://www.facebook.com/customcastblanks/  and  https://www.etsy.com/shop/m4skinner

*L and R Collectables and Crafts* - Rich Rossio offers quality woodworking tools, lathe and sharpening accessories, and needed pen turning supplies.   L and R Collectibles and Crafts | eBay Stores

*Ohio Penworks* - Also know on IAP as "mbroberg"  Mike Broberg offers a wide variety of themed custom blanks for all of your pen making needs.   https://www.exoticblanks.com/Ohio-PenWorks-Blanks/  and  https://www.etsy.com/shop/OhioPenworksLLC?section_id=23000144

*Chris Cannon* - Also know on the IAP as "thewishman". Chris offers a wide variety of custom blanks constructed of many mediums including rebar, layered wood to custom resin pours.  Much of his work can be seen as a guest artist at Exotic blanks.  Here are a few... https://www.exoticblanks.com/Steampunk-By-Chris/  and https://www.exoticblanks.com/Sparkler-Dazzler-Blanks/

I love being able to look over a wide variety of merchandise and handpicking what I like!  Thank you all for helping make this upcoming* MPG 2019* an event *YOU WON'T WANT TO MISS !!*
Keep watching for more!!!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Aug 30, 2018)

It is nice to see many of the Ohio vendors coming and some vendors from the Chicago area coming back. Rich Coers has a great supply of wood blanks and ran the MPG for a few years. Welcome back -Rich. Nice to have you back.


----------



## Magicbob (Aug 30, 2018)

T. Shadow & Co. will be there


----------



## Krub411 (Sep 14, 2018)

Speaking of vendors will Exotic Blanks bring blanks to the MPG? I know I can order at anytime but I like to touch and feel the blanks that I turn.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Sep 14, 2018)

New information is coming soon ...









Just sayin ...


----------



## Krub411 (Sep 15, 2018)

I like the logo!


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Sep 15, 2018)

Maybe add the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mg_dreyer (Sep 15, 2018)

The year will be on the tee shirts. And we are thinking the Chicago skyline


----------



## mark james (Sep 16, 2018)

Very nice.  Things are gaining steam!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm so happy that Rich Coers will be there! His wood blank collection has helped me sell many pens. At the first MPG I bought about a dozen pieces of figured wood - I now upcharge $50 per Sierra for that crotch buckeye - and I get it. His spalted persimmon got me into my first jewelry store.

Welcome back, Rich!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Sep 17, 2018)

Chris 

I think we are all happy to see Rich coming back. Greg (Cozee) did a great job starting this thing up and Rich was fantastic keeping it going before the fine folks in Ohio took it over. I know we are hoping to keep this going for a long time and seeing old friends come back is really the best part. 

I think the demos are great but the social aspect is really fun. Much like meeting you in the past few years, I have meet a lot of people that I keep in touch with.

Just looking to keep it going,
Mark


----------

